# Stahls’ Offers November Hotronix® Heat Press Specials



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Purchase the cost-saving Hotronix® Fusion™ Print More Package from Stahls’ and receive free ground shipping for the month of November. The Print More Package includes The Hotronix® Fusion™ heat press, the 11x15 Quick Change Platen, 6x10 Quick Change Platen, 6x20 Quick Change Sleeve and Leg Platen, Shoe Platen, Flexible Application Pad, 16x20 QuickSlip Pad Protector, 11x15 QuickSlip Pad Protector, 25 reusable cover sheets, and a Transfer Express® Marketing Kit.

Purchase a Hotronix® shirt heat press from Stahls’ during the month of November and receive $100 in free product. Purchase a Hotronix® cap or 6” x 6” clam heat press from Stahls’ and receive $50 in free product. Free product offer is not available with the Hotronix® Fusion™ Print More Package.

For more information, call 800.4.STAHLS (800.478.2457).

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

